# A few pics breaking in the new bike



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

We went to tower trax today, not much mud but allot of trails, we made the best out of what we had!

Getting ready









Starting it off right in the Emergency Room 5 mins into ridding.(Wasp Sting doing 50mph on my bike) I'm allergic 



































my friend flipping his bike on top off him.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Pics! sorry about the wasp sting! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck yeah! 
you know you have a good time when a bike flip and a unrelated from bike flip hospital visit take place!​


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. How did yall like that place.


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

It was fun, lots of trails, few mud holes. I just hated going through the woods with a brand new bike getting scratches on my new plastics. But hey, she isn't a virgin anymore! And once I cleaned the bike and sprayed some amoral on it, pretty much all the scratches went away.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Grrrrrrr, the red X curse


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i like this one here.. the mudzillas look wide and cool.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Grrrrrr, Still a RED X


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

What do you mean by red X?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics! :rockn:


he means he cant see photobucket from work... lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> great pics! :rockn:
> 
> 
> he means he cant see photobucket from work... lol


 
LOL, No, The Wi Fi from the Hospital wouldnt do that or You tube????


I can see em now, Awesome pics!!!:rockn:


----------

